# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tempat beli obat2an Koi

## Rangga

Saya nubie di Koi, mau tny tempat beli Terramycin,Dimmilin + obatan2 lainnya dimana yah ? posisi saya di bintaro dasn aga suah cari dimilin. sudah seminggu kolam saya kena Kutu jangkar, saya udah treat pake Elbayu+garam + Ikan Sumatra , tapi masi aja ada yg flashing. minggu lalu saya ada Shirro bekko uda mulai sakit di kolam tapi saat saya taruh di bak akrantina dengan Elbayu malah lewat 1 jam kemudian, sya jadi nyesel mindahin dia dari kolam. Koalm saya memang sering dapet penduduk baru. Thanks mohon pencerahannya dari Suhu2 Koi disini. oiya saya menemukan semacam jerawat ato bisul di Tancho sanke saya tapi ikan itu tetp sehat dan mau Hand feed. apakah kolam harus saya kuras dan ganti total airnya yah ?

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

awas lho ada yang kerja di PLN nanti dia marah. he..he..he.. menurut saya emang saat begini hrsnya punya genset, walaupun kecil. daripada ikannya koit

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

